
Jobseekers resort to resume whitening to get a foot in the door - alagappanr
https://www.thestar.com/news/immigration/2016/03/17/jobseekers-resort-to-resum-whitening-to-get-a-foot-in-the-door-study-shows.html
======
ninja_to_be
This resonates with the advice by @mindvirus about a year ago when I was
starting to look for a job.[1] I would definitely say that it had helped me
see more responses from prospective employers.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981649)

